# Chinese Garden - Huntington Library



## Honu (Feb 7, 2009)

This is from the Chinese garden at the Huntington library in SoCal. One of my first shots with a tripod (my new 055XPRO w/488RC2 head, yeah!)

Anyways, please let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## AncientSnapper (Feb 8, 2009)

the image is fine and well captured, but I feel the composition doesn't help me look at it - what is the main feature?  My eye just can not settle.  Have you considered the 1/3rd rule for composition?


----------



## Honu (Feb 8, 2009)

The main subject is the pagoda - this was the only angle I could get that didn't have the sun overpowering the shot.

I did try to compose with the 1/3 rule in mind, you don't think it worked?


----------



## AncientSnapper (Feb 8, 2009)

My mistake, so you did, but the right hand large rock just threw it for me


----------



## pm63 (Feb 8, 2009)

It's okay. The composition seems somewhat cluttered and I don't like the way that one point of interest (the rock) blocks the view of the other (the pagoda type thing). The light isn't really that interesting, looks like plain old midday light.

Just out of interest, why did you shoot at ISO 400 from your tripod?


----------



## Honu (Feb 8, 2009)

pm63 said:


> It's okay. The composition seems somewhat cluttered and I don't like the way that one point of interest (the rock) blocks the view of the other (the pagoda type thing). The light isn't really that interesting, looks like plain old midday light.
> 
> Just out of interest, why did you shoot at ISO 400 from your tripod?


 
If I recall correctly I had the camero on auto ISO. I'm still pretty new at this and still learning...


----------



## jv17 (Feb 8, 2009)

wow that's nice..


----------



## Honu (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------

